

Google Chrome OS Video - vaporstun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QRO3gKj3qw

======
vaporstun
What I liked about this video is that it was so simple I feel like I could
show my mother and she would mostly understand in a big picture way what
they're trying to do with Chrome OS.

------
mahmud
Something is amiss here:

"1,036 ratings 311 views"

How can a video have more ratings than views? is Google rigging this?

~~~
rms
These things are really easy to rig; I think it's more easy someone else is
rigging it because it is fun for them to make Google look bad.

~~~
mahmud
Perhaps youtube is not counting embedded views (but that would be a serious
bug their analytics team would never allow.)

~~~
rms
It's at 86,000 views now

~~~
mahmud
Something is seriously amiss here:

"1,143 ratings 86,135 views"

the statistical discrepancy in this is just staggering; both in terms of
increases in viewership and voting rates.

